# time for new tires Falken Vs Yokohama



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well winter is near in chicago and its time for some new tires
i will be replacing my worn 185/60/14 yokohama avid t4..

which tires should i go for? what is your experience
i can get Falken Ziex ZE-512 for 34$ a peice + shipping
or the Yokohama Avid T4 for 44$

what are your expeirences with the falken?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have the yoko Avid T4 tires that i use only during the fall/winter season. They offer very good wet/dry grip, and are good not great in the snow...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I got the Yokahoma ES-100s, I love em. They hook up pretty good, I wanted Azenis, but the fact that the Yokes were in stock made the decision for me.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 5, 2003)

I've put on about 7k kms on my 185/60/14 Ziex ZE-512s. They're quite, have good traction for normal driving and they're cheap.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I have the ES-100's as well and it will be interesting to see how it handles in the snow this winter. Falken and Yokohama both make good tires, I'd compare the traction, temp and treadwear ratings for both tires and figure out what's important, I'd guess that traction would be, and make your decision from there. $40 difference on a set, not going to break the bank but nothing to disregard either. I kind of wish I'd got the Toyo T1-S's just because they look soooo badass, but it would have cost me about $104 a set more than the ES100's and both tires have the same temp, traction and treadwear ratings. The ES's look badass but the T1S are the coolest tires I've seen.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I've got about 3/16 left on my ES-100s already, but I've been doing alot of racing in the past month(ok and the occasional smokey burnout down the block), I'm not sure what you paid(toolapcfan)but I dropped $185 just for the front two and its time to replace already.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I paid $300 for a set of four when I bought my 15" Rota Battles. Mounted, balanced, and shipped with kyokugen lugs for $800. You can't beat it. www.machiii.net


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i know this is probaly not an important fact but i put a set of those yokohoma's on an audi and the guy said that they were some of the lightest tires on the market (which they werent all that heavy). anyways he was pretty satisfied with them. he said the hooked up real good and they were kinda soft. i dont know but traction in snow tho cause i live in florida. but on my car when i bolt the 14's on i have a set of falken ze-502 and the hook real good. i also ran them on my old car and i kept breaking the engine mounts.


----------



## pimphand (Aug 14, 2004)

do doubt about it... go with the yok's t4, they performe better in all season and many ppl complain about road noise off the Falken 512's.

P.S. es-100 r summer tires... not all seasons


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

This thread is close to a year old.


----------

